# Jason's Hood from Friday the 13th Part 2



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

Anyone have a good suggestion on what they used for his hood? It's not a burlap sack and it's not a pillowcase. Looks almost like lightweight canvas that was custom made. If I can't buy something, I may need to enlist my wife's help for the sewing apparatus (I can rebuild an engine but am clueless about sewing machines).


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It looks like a basic cloth sack to me, with construction pretty much like that of a pillowcase. I'd suggest going to a fabric store and looking for something that is a little heavier in weight than that of a typical pillowcase. Canvas might be a little too stiff, but go by how it feels in your hands.


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

I found some medium weight twill at Wally World in an off-white color. $4 per yard and I got 2 but 1 is plenty. I think it'll be perfect. My wife and I sewed it up last night and I washed it...looking good so far. I'll attach some pics once I get suited up this Saturday (for a party).


----------

